
Ask HN: What should every programmer know? - sloth514
I am about to graduate college, I have had an internship for almost the past 3 years as a software engineer and prototyper, mostly working with Java.  I am about to look for a full time job and was wondering what should every programmer know?  This can be anything from web development, to requirements, or to database entry.  So that way I can be prepared for an interview and become a better programmer.  I looked online and wanted to know what you guys think.
======
dheerosaur
StackOverflow is the right place for such questions and it has been asked
already. [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/132798/what-should-
every-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/132798/what-should-every-
programmer-know)

~~~
luckystrike
Another good one on Stack Overflow - "What should a developer know before
building a public web site?"

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/72394/what-should-a-
devel...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/72394/what-should-a-developer-
know-before-building-a-public-web-site)

